# Operating Systems > Unix/Linux Create File system

## timmy

Being a administrator of a UNIX system how can one create file system on a disk. What is the command available in UNIX for achieving this purpose?

----------


## JamesMike

The command mkfs in UNIX can be used for creating file system. The command is placed in /etc/ and the command usage is /etc/mkfs. mkfs stands for make file system.
For instance
#/etc/mkfs /exf/samp 20000
This makes 20000 which is the size of the file system in blocks.

----------

